# Free great book



## Exile (Sep 4, 2007)

http://books.google.com/books?id=kxOojo ... rs#PPA8,M1

Great book on living the nomadic life. Mostly poetry. I have the hardcopy around its hard to find but thats the e version.


----------



## Exile (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks haha ill keep it up thx for the kind words and it didnt sound hokey.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 5, 2007)

I really want to be a total asshole and take full advantage of this whole college student thing and pritn this whole thing out but I think 300+ pages might kill the ink and probably get me in trouble. haha. tomorrow. I swear.. tomorrow.


----------



## Exile (Sep 5, 2007)

*Mouse wrote:*


> I really want to be a total asshole and take full advantage of this whole college student thing and pritn this whole thing out but I think 300+ pages might kill the ink and probably get me in trouble. haha. tomorrow. I swear.. tomorrow.


Procrastination.......I know it all to well.:lol:


----------



## Exile (Sep 5, 2007)

Haha yeah exactly.


----------

